# Globe Unbelievably Slow Connection



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been using Globe as my Internet Service Provider for approximately three years, and until recently, my connection speed was fairly stable. 

Last Thursday (March 17, 2016) at approximately 5:30 pm, my connection began to repeatedly drop, and each time it reconnected, my connection speed would drop by 25% - 30% with each reconnect. 

I'm paying for 1.8mbps (that's Megabits not megabytes) and normally the setup screen in my modem indicates a Downstream speed of 3071 kbps, and an Upstream speed of 900 kbps. However, lately my Downstream speed as been as low as 64 kbps! Also, when things are really getting bad, my modem disconnects up to five six times in a single hour, and often takes two three minutes to reconnect each time.

I've had globe out to my house twice in the past week, but I'm starting to suspect that their knowledge of network technology is less than mine, and every time I talk to them they keep telling me that they've replaced my secondary cable inside the local telecom box. Needless to say, Globe's repair technicians have been unable to fix my disconnect and slow speed issues, let alone tell me what is causing the problem.

Additionally, when Globe was at my house yesterday morning, they couldn't get my modem to synch and reconnect with their network. The Globe tech then called in and asked someone in their data center to reset my port. The Globe tech informed me that my connection issues were due to someone within their data center mis-configuring my port, and if it should happen again, I should call customer support, and ask them to contact their data center to have my port reset once again. 

After the Globe techs left my house, my connection seemed to work fine for approximately 12 hours, but then when I checked on it this morning, I found that my connection had been dropped several times during the night, and that my connection speed was in the basement once again!

Does anyone have any idea as to what is going on here, and is it possible that someone within Globe is deliberately trying to dial back my connection speed? At this time it appears that Globe as a monopoly in Lapu Lapu City, so it looks like I'm stuck with them.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I also called Globe today. My "up to" 3 MBPS DSL usually only gets 1 or less but I have not been calling. This morning it was .5. I called and she fiddled with me a bit, but in the end set up a house call for Monday. She had me do 3 speed tests and they were like 1.3, 1.2 and 1. She said if the average was less than 50% of my 3 mbps she would schedule the house call. It took her a while to calculate that the average was less than 1.5!

Mine does not drop often; is it just slow.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx almost the same identical thing happened to me and at the 3 year mark, also watch out for WiFi stealers it's usually in-laws that get the codes and are able to connect, I found my in-laws camped out in several spots to the side of my home. Gonna PM the rest of the information to you.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I also called Globe today. My "up to" 3 MBPS DSL usually only gets 1 or less but I have not been calling. This morning it was .5. I called and she fiddled with me a bit, but in the end set up a house call for Monday. She had me do 3 speed tests and they were like 1.3, 1.2 and 1. She said if the average was less than 50% of my 3 mbps she would schedule the house call. It took her a while to calculate that the average was less than 1.5!
> 
> Mine does not drop often; is it just slow.


The funny thing is that I'm paying much more for Internet access here in the Philippines, than I did back home, but my Internet connection is unusable about 50% of the time. Somebody is racking money in hand over fist, but it appears that they are not reinvesting any of that money into equipment. If things don't improve, I may just give up on the Internet because right now I'm giving them my money for free, while they are not even coming close to meeting their end of the deal.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Installation issues*



Maxx62 said:


> The funny thing is that I'm paying much more for Internet access here in the Philippines, than I did back home, but my Internet connection is unusable about 50% of the time. Somebody is racking money in hand over fist, but it appears that they are not reinvesting any of that money into equipment. If things don't improve, I may just give up on the Internet because right now I'm giving them my money for free, while they are not even coming close to meeting their end of the deal.


Hopefully on Monday they will fix your speed but have you checked your lines or how the DSL is connected to the building. We had an issue once and the line was crackling and it turned out they had stuck a mounting nail between the electrical line, with the wind and several storms later it had worked the nail enough that it was touching both wires, so it was shorting out, I had an internet connection but not a good one, also due to tree trimming some area's of the line had cuts in it that had to be taped up.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Hopefully on Monday they will fix your speed but have you checked your lines or how the DSL is connected to the building. We had an issue once and the line was crackling and it turned out they had stuck a mounting nail between the electrical line, with the wind and several storms later it had worked the nail enough that it was touching both wires, so it was shorting out, I had an internet connection but not a good one, also due to tree trimming some area's of the line had cuts in it that had to be taped up.


Yeah, I've looked at my phone line inside the compound, and everything appears to be in good shape on our property. I found out that our tele communcations box is located next to the local high school, so I went over to take a look at it. It has a lock on it that doesn't look all that secure, and I'm wondering if the locals are going in there causing problems. Anyway, next time I'm driving by and I happen to see someone working in that cabinet, I think I'll pull over and see what it looks like inside.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I also called Globe today. My "up to" 3 MBPS DSL usually only gets 1 or less but I have not been calling. This morning it was .5. I called and she fiddled with me a bit, but in the end set up a house call for Monday. She had me do 3 speed tests and they were like 1.3, 1.2 and 1. She said if the average was less than 50% of my 3 mbps she would schedule the house call. It took her a while to calculate that the average was less than 1.5!
> 
> Mine does not drop often; is it just slow.


my globe stinks too. Always has.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, the Globe tech just left my house after delivering a new modem, and right now I'm getting a pretty good connection speed. Unfortunately, he couldn't really tell me why modem kept losing sync, or why my connection speed was so low, so I really don't consider the matter to be resolved yet. (How can the tech fix the problem, if he doesn't even really know what is wrong?) For now I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that my Internet connection remains stable for more than just a few hours.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Modem voltage protection*



Maxx62 said:


> Well, the Globe tech just left my house after delivering a new modem, and right now I'm getting a pretty good connection speed. Unfortunately, he couldn't really tell me why modem kept losing sync, or why my connection speed was so low, so I really don't consider the matter to be resolved yet. (How can the tech fix the problem, if he doesn't even really know what is wrong?) For now I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that my Internet connection remains stable for more than just a few hours.


These modems are touchy, I started hooking mine up to a voltage protector. Max is your connection a hard line wire or is it a wireless modem? with the antenna on the roof.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I also called Globe today. My "up to" 3 MBPS DSL usually only gets 1 or less but I have not been calling. This morning it was .5. I called and she fiddled with me a bit, but in the end set up a house call for Monday. She had me do 3 speed tests and they were like 1.3, 1.2 and 1. She said if the average was less than 50% of my 3 mbps she would schedule the house call. It took her a while to calculate that the average was less than 1.5!
> 
> Mine does not drop often; is it just slow.


Globe came out yesterday and could not find any issues on my end. They said others are having the problem and the problem might be in the "box", which they do not work on. They gave all the information to the Manila office and they are supposed to look into it.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Most prolly authorized contractors. That box they are referring to is the main junction for a certain area or just another term for "I don't know how to fix this"

SBFZ has PLDT Fiber in most areas. That should solve the speed problems. 

Globe wireless is just stealing money and wasting time of their clients.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

galactic said:


> Most prolly authorized contractors. That box they are referring to is the main junction for a certain area or just another term for "I don't know how to fix this"
> 
> SBFZ has PLDT Fiber in most areas. That should solve the speed problems.
> 
> Globe wireless is just stealing money and wasting time of their clients.


Yes, I am going with the Fibr as soon I get rid of the Globe. When I signed up for Globe, Fibr was only promising 8 MBPS here for a high price, now they have 50 MBPS for slightly less including digital TV. They said their guarantee is 60% of the subscription price and since 50 MBPS is their slowest offer, it seems like they should be able to meet that. They have plans up to 1 gbps so it seems like they should be able to give you close to 50 mbps without many issues. Only time will tell!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, I am going with the Fibr as soon I get rid of the Globe. When I signed up for Globe, Fibr was only promising 8 MBPS here for a high price, now they have 50 MBPS for slightly less including digital TV. They said their guarantee is 60% of the subscription price and since 50 MBPS is their slowest offer, it seems like they should be able to meet that. They have plans up to 1 gbps so it seems like they should be able to give you close to 50 mbps without many issues. Only time will tell!



I have the PLDT FibrOptics for a little more than one and a half years and I love it! I have rarely if ever not had any internet issues and even if I think I have an issue, then when I reboot, it is working fine. The speed is awesome and typically the pages will load before I can take my finger off the mouse button.

I do a lot of internet consultations and I am always sending and/or receiving very large files and I have never had an issue with getting this done and I have never lost transmission in the middle of a large file transfer.

I've got PLDT's triple play bundle that includes High Definition FibrOptic TV with more channels than I know what to do with, a landline telephone, and the high speed internet with 50 MBPS. I could not ask for a more reliable service and the price is not too bad considering what all I have and never experience any down time.

I have had offers to change over to other services in the area but I am so happy with my PLDT, why change? Plus I do like an occasional MMA Fight and all of the UFC Pay Per View Championship Events are aired for FREE on PLDT/Cigna Channels along with FREE Manny Pacquiao Fights aired at no charge...

Great coverage for all the US Sports, (Baseball, Basketball, Football, Soccer, Golf, Hockey, etc.), and about any other program I used to watch back in the US.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I called again this past Thursday I called once again to report extremely slow connection speed and intermittent disconnects (my modem disconnects from the Internet on average once every eight minutes). The Globe customer service rep dutifully gave me a job order number and informed me that a technician would come to my house between 1 pm and 8 pm the following day. 

The following afternoon I get a call from their technician, who informs me that he has replaced my secondary cables inside the telecommunications cabinet, and that I should observe my connection over the next 24 hours, and he'd call me back the following day to check on things. At the time I was busy outside, and I didn't have time to go check on my computer, so I agreed to his suggestion to observe things during the next day. 

Later that afternoon I went back inside to use my computer and found that my Internet connection was not working. I rebooted the modem and was able to get an intermittent connection, but it would only stay connected for a few minutes at a time, and each time it reconnected, the connection speed would get slower and slower. 

Since the tech promised to call me back the following day (Saturday afternoon - today) I didn't worry about it too much, and I planned on talking to the tech about it. 4 pm rolls around this afternoon, the tech from Globe still hasn't called me back, my connection still keeps dropping, and my connection speeds are all over the place, so I decide to give Globe customer support a call to see what is going on. 

The customer service rep that I spoke with this afternoon informed me that the tech stated that he had spoken to me at 11 am this morning, and that I had stated that my Internet connection was working fine, so my existing job order was closed. Needless to say, my Internet connection is not working fine, the technician Globe never called me to verify that my connection was up and working. Obviously the technician lied because he wanted to close my outstanding job order.

After this I decided that I would rather not have an Internet connection at all, then to continue to pay for something that doesn't work. My wife called Globe and informed them that we wanted to cancel our DSL service, but to keep our landline telephone. She was on the phone with them for about 30 minutes or so as they pleaded with her not to cancel our Internet connection. The rep at Globe opened yet another job order number, and assured us that someone would be by tomorrow to fix our Internet connection. Oh brother, like I haven't heard that one before. 

I've pretty much have resigned myself to the fact that my Internet connection is never going to get fixed, but at the same time I hate forking over money for something that is completely and utterly worthless.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm no engineer or have a clue other than a thought that Globe just doesn't have the bandwidth and they are overextended with too many customers.

The technician needs to come to the house and fix those issues but like always the time line is than 24hrs and no connection or an intermittent connection, what amazes me is that they can come out to your house in 24hrs, because when I had them I had to wait 3-5 days for repairs (no repairs, same story different day).

How much does this service cost you?

Another idea, if you have Mom and Pop internet spots what are they using? and does it work?


----------

